# convicts question



## rayzz69 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a pair in a 40 gallon hexagon tank and they had babbies. But ever since they seem to have got some white spots the female has the most the male has a bit on his tail. I was just woundering if this is normal or is there somthing wrong with them. And I don't want to lose their fry. Thanks for any help in advance. :fish:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds like ick to me..


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

a pic would help, but it sounds like ich to me also.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Same here. Do you notice them "scratching" themselves on decor?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Adding tonic salt to the tank once in a while will help. Read what it says on the instructions depending on what brand you get.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I would have to agree, I don't like using meds unless it is absoultly necessary. I would turn up the heater over the course of a couple of days and add aquarium salt.


----------



## oscar_breeder (Dec 13, 2005)

im pretty sure its its ick but u should put up a picture cuz if you dont figure out the answer your life will go like the picture below

:fish: 1 day later... :rip: 

also :withstup:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

are they spots like the skin has lost color? or does it look like little sugar/salt crystals? (which would be ich) or maybe small fuzzy/ califlower type spots? (which may be a bacteria infection) if you can post a pic, give us a better description... as you can see. "spots" can mean many things.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Tumbleweed.









I don't think this person will answer to your question, 1: this is an old thread, 2: this person has only made one post and hasn't been active for a while.
Just thought you'd like to know.


----------

